# Roof conduit supports



## DHC (Jan 29, 2009)

B-Line; Dura-Blok is thier product line for roof supports.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You could also take some wooden 4x4 blocks and ask the roofers to glue some vinyl to the bottom then put your own strut on them.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> You could also take some wooden 4x4 blocks and ask the roofers to glue some vinyl to the bottom then put your own strut on them.


Some one has a stick down version. You pull the plastic off the block, and stick it in place. I believe it's rated for all flat roofs, rubber and tar.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

DHC said:


> B-Line; Dura-Blok is thier product line for roof supports.


Thanks, but they aren't they ones I've seen. They look expensive.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Check out Pipe Piers. www.gonefco.com go to page 205 or 206.
HTH.

Charlie


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)

the dura-blok sleeper made by bline is are the best around in my opinion. they can handle alot of weight and look really professional.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Steve W said:


> the dura-blok sleeper made by bline is are the best around in my opinion. they can handle alot of weight and look really professional.


And made in canada :thumbsup: Was my first job working on the assembly line making those suckers.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

There is no wieght. It's only one 3/4" pipe run around the perimeter to pick up building lights. The "maint man" for the apt complex put a weather tight bell box with romex connectors, and ran uf all over.

I might bid tar down PT 4x4 and one hole clamps.

They a cheap place to deal with.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd be tempted to use an idea I stole from 220/221, cut some PVC length wise into halves and tar those down and strap the run to that with one or 2 holes. That way there is no wood that will get all nasty and eventually rot out. Or use cinder blocks that works too.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I'd be tempted to use an idea I stole from 220/221, cut some PVC length wise into halves and tar those down and strap the run to that with one or 2 holes. That way there is no wood that will get all nasty and eventually rot out. Or use cinder blocks that works too.


I am not a big fan of the standard 4by4 with some glue slathard on it, but the prefab ones are expensive, on rooftops I usually put down a 4by4 every six feet or so with strut on the top.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I am not a big fan of the standard 4by4 with some glue slathard on it, but the prefab ones are expensive, on rooftops I usually put down a 4by4 every six feet or so with strut on the top.


I haven't seen any install here that was done with wood hold up over time. It gets sun baked and rots.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I haven't seen any install here that was done with wood hold up over time. It gets sun baked and rots.


I bet, here to to a degree, although that hasn't stopped the company's I've worked for from having me do it, I've been forced to use 2" by 4"'s in the past.


----------

